# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Sushi places shutdown

## mr2mike

Why are so many sushi places shut down lately?

Sushi Hiro
Kinjo Sushi - Dalhousie
Red Ember Sushi

Almost seems like an ahs attack.

----------


## suntan

Sushi Hiro is renovating.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If An Zu is still open, that's good enough for this cat.

----------


## jwslam

Nobody saying fish comes from Russia?

----------


## mr2mike

> Sushi Hiro is renovating.



Looks like kinjo is moving to North Hill Mall.
Downgrade on location.

----------


## msommers

As long as Zipang is in business, it's all good!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ooohhhhhh noooooes!
Sushi is the most overrated food in the history of Earth. The once every three years that I tolerate it, the only thing I can see in my mind is a fat white simpleton with a bowl-cut repeatedly talking about _rainbow rolls_ at some sushi place in Kelowna.

Note that Rep is no longer anonymous while you sit there stewing about the instructable rage you feel toward an internet stranger you've never met daring to dislike the shitty, salty mess that you eat in bare feet, or whatever.

Mmmmm, finally I can eat seaweed!

----------


## Buster

> Ooohhhhhh noooooes!
> Sushi is the most overrated food in the history of Earth. The once every three years that I tolerate it, the only thing I can see in my mind is a fat white simpleton with a bowl-cut repeatedly talking about _rainbow rolls_ at some sushi place in Kelowna.
> 
> Note that Rep is no longer anonymous while you sit there stewing about the instructable rage you feel toward an internet stranger you've never met daring to dislike the shitty, salty mess that you eat in bare feet, or whatever.
> 
> Mmmmm, finally I can eat seaweed!



It's definitely not the most over-rated. But now that you mention it, I'll have to think about what food is the most over-rated.

----------


## killramos

> Ooohhhhhh noooooes!
> Sushi is the most overrated food in the history of Earth. The once every three years that I tolerate it, the only thing I can see in my mind is a fat white simpleton with a bowl-cut repeatedly talking about _rainbow rolls_ at some sushi place in Kelowna.
> 
> Note that Rep is no longer anonymous while you sit there stewing about the instructable rage you feel toward an internet stranger you've never met daring to dislike the shitty, salty mess that you eat in bare feet, or whatever.
> 
> Mmmmm, finally I can eat seaweed!



You clearly eat the wrong sushi. Good sushi isnt overrated at all.

- - - Updated - - -




> It's definitely not the most over-rated. But now that you mention it, I'll have to think about what food is the most over-rated.



Italian

Question isnt whether its bad. But what food is consistently scored way above where it should.

Italian is the answer

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It's definitely not the most over-rated. But now that you mention it, I'll have to think about what food is the most over-rated.



It really is though. Especially any sushi restaurant in Calgary.

----------


## suntan

> Italian
> 
> Question isn’t whether it’s bad. But what food is consistently scored way above where it should.
> 
> Italian is the answer



What you don’t like getting 30 cents worth of dried pasta for $20?

----------


## Buster

> You clearly eat the wrong sushi. Good sushi isn’t overrated at all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Italian
> 
> Question isn’t whether it’s bad. But what food is consistently scored way above where it should.
> ...



Hard to argue.

Imma throw Vietnamese in there.

----------


## bjstare

Oh, Italian is very over rated. Even good Italian is not that good.

The best thing about Vietnamese is the cost and convenience. In our house, it’s in the “fast food” category. In that context, I don’t think it’s over rated at all.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hard to argue.
> 
> Imma throw Vietnamese in there.



Is that the sweet sauce BBQ one, or the Mr. Noodles one?
Either way, those are pretty good. And much better than the clever combination of salt, seaweed, salt and rice.

----------


## Buster

> Is that the sweet sauce BBQ one, or the Mr. Noodles one?
> Either way, those are pretty good. And much better than the clever combination of salt, seaweed, salt and rice.



I mean the Pho or the Vermicelli that all comes from some central factory in Calgary and gets delivered to whichever restaurant you just ordered from.

----------


## darthVWader

Kinjo Dalhousie blew up! Had an explosion in the kitchen. I think they're close to reopening.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Oh, Italian is very over rated. Even good Italian is not that good.



 :facepalm:  - What have you had that is considered "good Italian"?

----------


## redline

> Hard to argue.
> 
> Imma throw Vietnamese in there.



The problem is not Vietnamese it is what white people order … pho is a breakfefat dish in Vietnam or late night snack

----------


## 89coupe

https://kecharcoalgrill.com/

Is the only place that seems decent these days. 

Everything else is sub par.

----------


## killramos

Ke is fine, maybe even good. Not sure I would go as far as to say “everyone else is sub par”

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> As long as Zipang is in business, it's all good!



got takeout from Zipang last year for my birdday. Sucked bigtime. Hopefully just an anomaly as their dine-in was solid before.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's so hard to make "great" sushi for take-out. I'm pretty forgiving if I do take-out.

Also, 'coupe you are a beauty. Just stunning.

----------


## Swank

> Ooohhhhhh noooooes!
> Sushi is the most overrated food in the history of Earth



2nd to Dim sum. This'll turn my green bar red.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dim sum is totally overrated.

----------


## Buster

I was thinking that Dim Sum isn't over-rated. Then I realize that I haven't been in like 5 years. So I guess that speaks for itself.

----------


## ercchry

I miss late night u & me drunken binge eating… haven’t been since the days when you could still freely lick random things and people  :Cry:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I miss late night u & me drunken binge eating… haven’t been since the days when you could still freely lick random things and people



This is moreso an age thing than a Covid thing.

----------


## Swank

> Dim sum is totally overrated.



If I wanted that much steamed pork I'd bring a pig into a sauna, but enough about prom night.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I miss late night u & me drunken binge eating… haven’t been since the days when you could still freely lick random things and people



When I do late night Chinese, it's not dim sum. Probably be at Golden Inn this Saturday if anyone wants to hear drunk whities harassing the other patrons.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> https://kecharcoalgrill.com/
> 
> Is the only place that seems decent these days. 
> 
> Everything else is sub par.



Tell me you're white without telling me you're white....

----------


## TomcoPDR

> If I wanted that much steamed pork I'd bring a pig into a sauna, but enough about prom night.



Tell us more. I’ve already pre rep’ed for the story

----------


## killramos

You guys think it’s pork?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> When I do late night Chinese, it's not dim sum. Probably be at Golden Inn this Saturday if anyone wants to hear drunk whities harassing the other patrons.



Almost everyone is white after 2am at golden inn. You’re the majority at those hours

----------


## gpomp

Those of you who don't like sushi/dim sum are probably the ones who like Omi in Suncor.

----------


## Buster

> Those of you who don't like sushi/dim sum are probably the ones who like Omi in Suncor.



nobody is saying we dont like dim sum. they are saying that its over rated.

----------


## killramos

Sorry what’s wrong with Omi?

Or is this on the same train as “Pho is a breakfast food” lol

----------


## Buster

> Sorry what’s wrong with Omi?
> 
> Or is this on the same train as “Pho is a breakfast food” lol



fuck pho as a breakfast food.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd fuck pho any time of day.
 :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## ercchry

> Sorry what’s wrong with Omi?
> 
> Or is this on the same train as “Pho is a breakfast food” lol



Omi pho is awful, I stick to the subs there, but will detour completely if it’s peak line. Not worth it

Rather detour to that basement Chinatown one, beside the original moose and poncho location

----------


## mr2mike

> If I wanted that much steamed pork I'd bring a pig into a sauna, but enough about prom night.



 
@Toilet_X
, this you?

----------


## Disoblige

Dim Sum isn't overrated, it is just expensive lol.
Easily $70 between 2 ppl, without drinks.

We need a decent AYCE dim sum joint. Charge $30 a person so we can get variety.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Dim Sum isn't overrated, it is just expensive lol.
> Easily $70 between 2 ppl, without drinks.
> 
> We need a decent AYCE dim sum joint. Charge $30 a person so we can get variety.



$1pp for tea, budget baller sneak in their own tea bag and ask for hot water. 

There was. Grey eagle casino AYCE dim sum night 2019, pre Covid era

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Maybe one day I'll try dim sum at not breakfast time and not hung over as bawlz.


*No

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tha6s how the colgolese dew ettttt

----------


## asp integra

i'm still sad about Misato closing down years ago. It was the best sushi in town.  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beyond sushi night? I can drink a LOT of Japanese beer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Beyond sushi night? I can drink a LOT of Japanese beer.



I can be needlessly drunk and belligerent in a Japanese restaurant!
...
Wait, maybe I'm not selling this right.

----------


## ercchry

> Beyond sushi night? I can drink a LOT of Japanese beer.






> I can be needlessly drunk and belligerent in a Japanese restaurant!
> ...
> Wait, maybe I'm not selling this right.



Sushi night with you two is for sure gonna be an AYCE  :ROFL!: 

…is sushi bbq inn on 16th still open? That would be a good time

----------


## ExtraSlow

To be fair, I'd take $150 worth of Asahi and $20 worth of superstore sushi and have a great time.

----------


## killramos

> Sushi night with you two is for sure gonna be an AYCE 
> 
> …is sushi bbq inn on 16th still open? That would be a good time



That’s actually not the worst idea. Sushi bbq inn isn’t half bad.

I’d be interested

----------


## ExtraSlow

While we are wildly off topic. Where does the Zen8 in cowboys rate to you fancy fuckers? It's gotta be several steps down from the "proper" places.

----------


## killramos

> While we are wildly off topic. Where does the Zen8 in cowboys rate to you fancy fuckers? It's gotta be several steps down from the "proper" places.



It’s balanced by the number of beers I have consumed before eating there.

Even then, pretty mediocre.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have never eaten there sober. Don't think I'd want to try it.

----------


## mr2mike

> I can be needlessly drunk and belligerent in a Japanese restaurant!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I am Canadian! How did you know??!??
That matches me perfectly

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> While we are wildly off topic. Where does the Zen8 in cowboys rate to you fancy fuckers? It's gotta be several steps down from the "proper" places.




Many moons ago my sister used to work for the Cowboy's organization. She got me tickets for Nelly, and I popped by Zen8 before the show for a quick bite. Wasn't expecting much, but honestly it wasn't garbage. I'd even say decent. Then again I'm white, so take that with a grain of salt. Would eat there with a bandaid on my face at 10pm on a school night before a shitty concert again!

----------


## haggis88

> Many moons ago my sister used to work for the Cowboy's organization. She got me tickets for Nelly, and I popped by Zen8 before the show for a quick bite. Wasn't expecting much, but honestly it wasn't garbage. I'd even say decent. Then again I'm white, so take that with a grain of salt. Would eat there with a bandaid on my face at 10pm on a school night before a shitty concert again!



I think about it over and over again...

----------


## Disoblige

> $1pp for tea, budget baller sneak in their own tea bag and ask for hot water. 
> 
> There was. Grey eagle casino AYCE dim sum night 2019, pre Covid era



I knew about it but missed out. Fuck I am reminded of this constantly and really wish they bring it back so I can try it out. I always wanted a late night dum sum buffet. Sigh.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Why are so many sushi places shut down lately?
> 
> Sushi Hiro
> Kinjo Sushi - Dalhousie
> Red Ember Sushi
> 
> Almost seems like an ahs attack.




Havent been out forever, just tried Ryuko Japanese kitchen + bar (canyon meadows theatre, GoodLife, the old Halo pub)

Trendy and contemporary for working folks, I was in awe. But be warned definitely not certified Beyond baller level of approval. The decor of the place is still just fresh coat of paint, new kitchen build out, cookie cutter carpentry dinning room (fair enff itll go thru high turn overs)

Im sure its just following trends of modern city, but first time for me, they got this Wagyu slices cooked on a hot stone. Novelty is cool, doubt Ill get it again. Beef stuck to the rock, it was only fun for the first few slices then the stone cooled down, towards the last pieces you definitely cant smell what the rock is cooking. 




Then theres this lemon minty drink. They got this handheld bubble fog making gun, pop the bubble and the fog has a minty scent to it. 






Sashimi platter, imo, for Calgary, Id say its on the higher spectrum of the mid grade. 



Price wise, cheaper than a tank of 87 on a Ridgeline. 


Take it for what its worth, this is written by someone who can eat Subway (single meat) breakfast and lunch all week long at work sites.

----------


## Disoblige

That place was decent but we spent over $150 just for lunch (2 ppl). I think I would only go there again if it was for business. It was good but not that good.

----------


## msommers

This latest review is missing something significant in contrast to your previous posts.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> This latest review is missing something significant in contrast to your previous posts.



 
@msommers
 Matt. Me? Or 
@Disoblige
?

----------


## rage2

> This latest review is missing something significant in contrast to your previous posts.



It’s there if you look closely.

----------


## msommers

> Its there if you look closely.

----------


## Disoblige

It is totally there. It was the first thing I noticed.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Oh sorry for lack of description. I thought most don’t enjoy the verbiage with them old school 10 page essays and doesn’t the younger trendy crowd lose attention span anything lasting over 6 seconds? that’s what they suggest to be popular on tiktok keep ur vids under 6 sec.

Even though price is appropriate of the Reno, truth be told some of the cost savings measures shows. 

Upon being seated, you can’t help but notice all the furnitures remind you of being in a grade 7 science class work bench, the ones with those built in gas burner valves. Or some inner city library free wifi desk station. It’s almost as if the contractor got their birch plywood in bulk from the Calgary Board of Education surplus warehouse during covid. 

The wall bench cushions, so generic. It’s like if the restaurant is successful and lasts 7+ Year mark, it’s like one of those places that’ll just keep on using them all pancaked and grimy. But yet if this owner flips and sells in 2-3 years, it wouldn’t be hard for the new owner to head into Ikea or Simmons for those 2 for $10 standard size cushions can do a quick change look to the dining area.


Couldn’t help to stare at the lopsided Jeld-Wen style white vinyl residential window upgrade. If I remember the history of this land, the entire large complex (theatre, GoodLife) was developed by a business called Food Depot, and this restaurants location was part of the parking lot, first bar might had been called Bull & Finch, then Halo. Please correct this, any original settler Calgarians alive on Beyond, this building was a recycled barn (not a new build). IMO, I think the landlord or whomever tenant should had left the original barn windows in place, or completely retromod build with modern dealership (aluminum frame), or frameless commercial tinted glasswork. Of course most likely out of scoop of Ryuko… I personally was distracted at the crookiness, yes next visit I can always sit on opposite end or different section. 


The window MDF trim butting up to top of bench rest, hopefully it’ll show if you zoom in, I believe an inappropriate unnecessary mix use of wood filler, then seems like the contractor was impatiently switching up to fill the rest of the gap with silicon on top of the bench rest. 

The wooden platter where their hot stone wagyu beef comes in, the free hand router skills/prep, no just no. I can picture how that happens, no clamping on a workbench, free handing depth honing that out (ie. didn’t use supporting 2x6 pieces to rest the router). But really, why not just cnc a batch? Ok disclaimer, unless they’re going for the handcrafted look, then they need to hand chisel the sides to get rid of the drill bit look. 

I still stand by my evaluation, menu price is decent for $6- figure freshen up renovation, and appropriate for what the building is. (Purely assuming the business is leasing, pretty 95% sure, and no real estate equity ownership to put more $ then necessary)


Ok Beyond elites you asked for details. Don’t hate and neg rep me plz  :Frown:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Why are so many sushi places shut down lately?
> 
> Sushi Hiro
> Kinjo Sushi - Dalhousie
> Red Ember Sushi
> 
> Almost seems like an ahs attack.




Zushi Market is really good too. It’s a food court kiosk inside Avenida food market in Avenida Mall… the farmers market property I think used to be the 1990-2005 Sport Check


A 4 seater place, really tasty, saw a lotta ppl get take outs and post on IG

----------


## Buster

That Avenida food market place is awesome.

The burger joint is great, as is the Korean Chicken wings place.

----------


## ercchry

Expat Asia has some solid crispy pork belly

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Sushi Hiro has reopened again

----------

